# Cubicle monkeys get stiches like snitches



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

WTF U CUBICLE MONKEY

How these cubicle monkeys gunna send me sum lamer then pile of :vs_poop: work orders.

My expense - blow hard ****, I did my work and have 500 + pictures per work order to prove it. Maybe u cubicle monkeys should go ahead and go eat a big bowl of :vs_poop:

I am officially declaring war on cubicle monkeys. Snitches get stiches as do cubicle monkeys. While you sit there on ur ass I am out here getting :vs_mad:

Don't think for a minute I will let your bs slide, get me :vs_mad: enough and I promise I am ready to go Rambo aka guerilla warfare. And when u cubicle monkeys read this in the morning, when you should be going through your pictures. Ask yourself one fn question as follows: "AM I ON ACE VENTURA'S :vs_poop: LIST?

Take it easy on the brothers, you know why? Because as a collection we are essentially the people whom will take your balls. We are everywhere, so be warned. 

As for you cubicle monkeys, there is something you should understand which is:

“You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else. We're all part of the same compost heap. We're all singing, all dancing crap of the world.”


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Extornionists 101 - This is Slavery & or involuntary servitude.

This is working under threat, it is known as involuntary servitude which was supposed to be ended after Lincoln. 

Big deal I did not have any ***** locks, you got ***** & *****

PLEASE GO THE PROPERTY AND PROVIDS PHOTOS TO JUSTFY INSTALLED LOCK BOX INORDER TO RECEIVE PAYMENT

PLEASE GO TO THE PROPERTY TO PERFORM LOCKWORK WITH CORRECT KEY CODE(*****) IN
ORDER TO RECEIVE PAYMENT. SINCE YOU HAVE INSTALLED WRONG KEY CODE(*****)


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

So your client specified a particular lock code and because you didn't have that code in stock, you installed locks you had in stock that were coded to something else? 

I can see why your mad at them...........:vs_laugh:


----------



## tony1225 (Feb 22, 2014)

If you want to be treated like a professional, start acting like one.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

tony1225 said:


> If you want to be treated like a professional, start acting like one.


Professional, yes I perform my work properly.

Am I willing to sit back and take it from the cubicle monkeys whom had the choice between sitting at a computer and working at Mcdonalds? Nope

You think there is any type of professionalism in this field, you clearly need to learn and or look closer.

Treated like a professional, here is how that works. I stomp you out of business then I am the utmost professional. Professionalism 101, I can move to your area, start a business, stomp you out as weak competition and then yes I have converted to full professionalism.

Change obviously doesn't happen at the bottom when you are working from the top. Clearly all levels, need a swift kick into reality. Like I said in my initial post 

"We are Everywhere"

Now a few years ago I was given advice from an individual whom will not be named. What the party explained to me was that the only thing these people will understand is violence. There is clearly no way around that. While for a while I thought it was possible to make changes in other ways I was clearly wrong and I am now at a full understanding of such. As I assume many others are aware of as well.

Professionalism is this, I will spend 3 - 8 hours in the gym everyday. I will prepare and be ready for guerilla warfare, because while you say act professional, I know what professionalism is considered in this industry.

Not even kidding guerilla fn warfare. That is what everything in this industry is boiling down to, there is no light at the end of the tunnel I am sorry if you were unaware of this.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I ordered a navy blue Nike golf sweatshirt last week. They gave me a red one. 

I sent it back.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> I ordered a navy blue Nike golf sweatshirt last week. They gave me a red one.
> 
> I sent it back.


Trying to be cute good for you.

Here's my point.

I secured a property, winterized it, installed a lockbox with a key for it to a key code that is typically used.

I did not have the exact keycode as requested at the time. Now to threaten non payment is the biggest load of :vs_poop: I have ever heard. I go to so many of these properties that are no where near the correct key codes, yet I tell them which locks I installed and this is the :vs_poop: they pull.

I could see on an approval for something else they request the locks changed to the code requested, it was not me whom requested to "please rush and perform lock change and winterization" in the middle of winter. Yet they have no problem giving me :vs_poop: when I got out there in 24 hours at no extra compensation for myself.

It is so great that your cute sweat shirt analysis does make a good point in which we are considered the wrong color in this industry, we are nothing more then a product for them to send back. They order 24 hour rush shipping, get the shipping for free, then send it back because that is just how high these people are on themselves, or possibly crack which would make more sense.


----------



## tony1225 (Feb 22, 2014)

You didn't secure it properly. You installed the wrong key code.


----------



## silverbk (Apr 17, 2015)

Always let them believe that you installed the correct key code. It really doesn't matter what you install any other contractor or inspector worth their salt carries a full set or can use a lockbox.

Photograph the key up close so they can read the key code you want them to see.

Don't get too upset about the turd in the cubicle, remember they make even less than you do and you will be talking to someone else in 3 months.





AceVentura said:


> Trying to be cute good for you.
> 
> Here's my point.
> 
> ...


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

Work order requirements = law. It's like the bible, if you sin in one area, you sin in all areas. 

It's tough, but that's how the game is.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

AaronMcKeehan said:


> Work order requirements = law. It's like the bible, if you sin in one area, you sin in all areas.
> 
> It's tough, but that's how the game is.


Aaron this ain't a game.

2nd work order requirements are in no shape or form similar in any manor to law or the bible.

If you are serious in what you are saying you are part of the problem. Go run your mouth act like you know. You are probably some paper pushing desk monkey redistributing work thinking in some way shape or form you are important. But Aaron what you fail to understand is that you fail at the basic law, the basic rule of the game you are playing. If you don't understand how you fail I am sure at some point your life will offer you a rude awakening.

I will put this on the bible: this industry can easily set the gears in motion for guerilla warfare. 

Perhaps its just a big long fraud in which the government has been profiting off of so parties are forced to continue committing there frauds until further notice.? Not sure haven't figured those exact terms out yet as I am legit and have not been served with any such papers.

I will put this on the law: no longer care, the law is not there to protect.

I will put this on your preservation manual which you consider the law and or the bible: PISS ON IT.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

AceVentura said:


> Aaron this ain't a game.
> 
> 2nd work order requirements are in no shape or form similar in any manor to law or the bible.
> 
> ...


----------

